# matriz de leds



## jairlobato (Jul 19, 2007)

Hola que tal tengo muchas ganas de hacer una matriz de leds de 20x20 pero me han dicho que es un poco dificil po eso de la frecuencia exacta para que sólo prenda un led de la matriz, no se casi nada de esto y les agradesería si me dieran una mano les agradesco mucho


----------



## ELIUSM (Jul 19, 2007)

Hm, sabes, yo tengo un diseño hecho por mi, pero lo tengo en un archivo del simulador de circuitos PROTEUS. Tienes el Proteus? Para eso usé el PIC 16F84.
Hm, si no, te tendría que dibujar el principio... ah pero qué estoy hablando! Te hago un Imprimir Pantalla. Pero antes, tienes el Proteus?
Saludos!


----------



## snusnuh (Jul 21, 2007)

no tiene mayor misterio el manejo de una matriz, eso si debes usar un microcontrolador ya que con logica de compuertas es bastante extenso, pero en teoria lo que debes hacer es conectar los comunes de los leds de cada columna y sacar un pin para ellos, y lo mismo para las 19 columnas restantes, por lo tanto tendrás 20 pines para control de columnas, y después debes conectar los ándos de los leds de cada fila y sacar un pin por cada uno de ellos. De esta manera si quieres prender algún led de la primea columna envías un "0" hacia el pin que controla la primera columna y el led que quieras prender solo mandas un "1" y funcionará así, es claro?


----------



## jairlobato (Jul 21, 2007)

Que tal ELIUSM claro que se manejar el proteus, le diste en el clavo, pués ya tiene un buen de rato que lo manajo y de verdad te lo agradeceria que me lo pasaras para poder analizarlo con buen detalle y claro que en cuanto esté listo te enviaré fotos para que veas que tal se ve tu trabjo jejeje, también gracias snusnuh me acabas de iluminar, deví pensarlo un poco más muchas gracias por el tip


----------



## ELIUSM (Jul 25, 2007)

Hoola cumpa! Ya! disculpe la demora, aquí le tengo todos los archivos.

El de Proteus: está hecho con "buses de datos" para que se pueda ver mejor el principio de funcionamiento del circuito, ojalá te manejes en el uso de los buses de datos. Si no, verás que de él salen varios cables, entonces guíate por las etiquetas que son de la forma "A1, A2, ..." para saber cuál cable va con cual.

La matriz de leds, no es de 20x20, pero aqui en verdad te quiero mstrar como funciona esto, para que entonces tu hagas el uyo de 20x20.

El circuito tiene un PIC programado. Ojalá sepas usar PICs.

Para el PIC te mandé los archivos también: el HEX y el ASM para que veas como es. Si quieres ver la simulación funcionando, tendrás que cargar el HEX en el PIC que está allí en la pantalla del PROTEUS. Verás que sale mi nombre: Alfredo. Allí en el archivo ASM lo cambias para que salga otra cosa.

Cuando lo simules, verás que no se ve bonito lo que sale en el LCD, pero no te preocupes: eso se debe solamente a incompatibilidad entre la velocidad del programa del PIC con la velocidad de actualización de la pantalla de tu PC.

Abajo verás una botonera o una serie de interruptores. Ese "panel de control" sirve para escribir cosas nuevas en la pantalla LCD sin tener que quemar denuevo el PIC, o sea, como para poner mensajes personalizados. La secuencia de programación del dibujo que hagas será así: Prende los interruptores (que significan como debe ir prendida cada columna del lcd) y aprietas el botón de la derecha. Mueves los interruptores denuevo, y lo aprietas denuevo para programar la segunda columna, y así sucesivamente hasta 44 (creo, o 43).

Otra observación: en la simulación no le puse el cristal oscilador al PIC, que debe ser de 4 MHz. Si lo armas en la realidad, deberás ponérselo. Además, los interruptores necesitan unas resistencias, si no, el PIC va a tontear nada más. Informate de todo eso.

Bueno, experimenta. Mira las piezas que usé, baja los Datasheets y léelos.

Eso, espero que hayas entendido todo.
Suerte!


----------



## jairlobato (Jul 28, 2007)

muchisimas gracias lo analizare un poco más y yo también ando tardado por que estaba de biaje pero ya por aqui de regreso que estés bien saludotes


----------



## antaresydeneb (Sep 13, 2008)

Hola Eliusm la verad esta muy interesante tu proyecto, quisiera saber si puedes enviarme el asm para poder cargarlo en el proteus y luego analizarlo a ver si logro conseguir lo que quiero.
La vedad estoy tratando de realizar un proyecto que pueda mostrarme una serie de numeros en la pantalla, pero a la vez quiero que cuando le envie un 1 al pin RB0 del pic estos numeros realizen un scroll hacia arriba y cuando le envie un 1 al pin RB1 del pic realizen un scroll hacvia abajo (dejo claro que nunca estaran en 1 al mismo tiempo).

Bueno espero puedan ayudarme
slds.

Hola de nuevo debo especificar que solo usare una matriz de 10 x 7 para no rayarme la cabeza pensando.


----------



## emiajleugim (Oct 8, 2008)

arme este circuito y funka de 10. un millón de gracias. Solo que me gustaría me den una mano para animar el texto, por ejemplo que se desplace de derecha a izquierda. Desde ya eternamente agradecido. 

                                                                                 emiajleugim de jujuy. . .


----------



## emiajleugim (Nov 9, 2008)

Para empezar les comento que busque por todo internet y solo encontré algunas puntitas y bibliografía sobre todo en ingles. De todo lo que encontré tome uno que muestra la forma de hacer una matriz de leds de 5 x 7.  Y se las muestro simulada en proteus. Despues lleve eso a 10 x 7, y también se los muestro simulado en proteus. Una acllaración. . . En proteus no se simula bién el funcionamiento de mtrices con transistores asi que en el mmismo usé inversores y no hay ningun problema,  pero en la realidad ustedes deben usar transistores tal cual figura en el circuito. Para que sepan y llegué hasta 30 x 7, y funca de 10, pero voy a ir posteando de a poco. Si sigue el interes llegamos por lo menos hasta ahí. . . saludos.-

                                                                      emiajleugim de jujuy


----------



## emiajleugim (Nov 9, 2008)

las simulaciones. . .


----------



## emiajleugim (Nov 9, 2008)

Ahí va el de 10 x 7. . . Si les interesa sigo. . .


----------



## emiajleugim (Nov 9, 2008)

Ahí va la pagina de donde saqué el original de 5 x 7. . .


----------



## emiajleugim (Nov 9, 2008)

Ahi va el hex que deben cargar en el pic del proteus. . .


----------



## emiajleugim (Nov 9, 2008)

Como aclaración tengo que decirles que tuve que cambiar los retardos en la simulacion sino se hace muy lento pero en la realidad debe usarse 40h o sea 64 decimal.-


----------



## emiajleugim (Nov 9, 2008)

Aqui va en relidad el hex 10 x 7. . .


----------



## emiajleugim (Nov 12, 2008)

Aqui van los asm para el que le guste experimentar cambios.-


----------



## emiajleugim (Nov 12, 2008)

Aqui va el asm donde se usan dos matrices de 5x7, para que puedan modificarla a gusto. . 
Si hay interes me avisan y nos vamos a cuatro matrices o sea 20 x 7 leds, todas con animacion.-.-


----------



## Leonardo Fierro (Nov 13, 2008)

Hola a todos, saben yo quisiera realizar una matriz de 5x7, pero en los comentarios que he leido de ustedes hablan mucho de PIC´s y sinceramente yo no tengo mucho conocimiento de eso, por favor no se si conocen o sepan de otra manera de realizar dicho proyecto sin el uso de PIC´s, de ante mano les agradezco que puedan leer y enviarme información sobre lo que les solicito.

Gracias


----------



## emiajleugim (Nov 13, 2008)

Hola Leo, me gustaría que ampliaras sobre el tipo de texto que quieres en la matriz. Si es fijo, no habria problemas pero una sola matriz conviene que tenga animación. Sobre el hecho de que no sepas nada de pic's tiene solución. Hay un montón de bibliografía en internet, como para que aprendas bastante rápido. Ahora, si tu idea es que te den todo hecho y facil, no creo que sea el objetivo de este foro. Si estás dispuesto a aprender, solo tienes que decirlo y estoy seguro que muchos integrantes del foro, entre los que me incluyo, te ayudarán.-

                                                                                                                  Un abrazo. . .


----------



## Leonardo Fierro (Nov 14, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta amigo, bueno en si deseo una matriz con animación, en la que se muestra todas las letras, tanto en mayúsculas como en minúsculas, a parte de ello tambien deseo que se muestren los números  respecto a lo de PIC´s de hecho que estoy dispuesto a aprender sobre ello y tengo que hacerlo, es mas el siguiente ciclo en la universidad me enseñaran mas sobre ello. Te enviaré el diseño que tengo de lo que deseo hacer y pues principalmente mi problema es que no quiero trabajar con pulsadores que envien los datos en las entradas de los multiplexores si no con una memoria o algo con lo que se me haga mucho mas sencillo ingresar los datos. Te agradezco desde ya que revises el diseño y respecto a ello me puedas ayudar.

Gracias.


----------



## emiajleugim (Nov 14, 2008)

Te repito, puedo ayudarte pero sobre matrices con pic16f84. No es dificil cargar el programa en un pic. Si te interesa, ahí vamos. . . 

                                                                                                                        Un abrazo. . .


----------



## troyano18 (Jul 5, 2009)

hola emiajleugim, tengo una consulta acerca de como aumentar el numero de paneles, quisera saber que dispositivos aumentar para  llegar a tener un panel de 20 x 7, gracias.


----------



## miguelopez (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola.

Lo que necesitas es aumentar el numero de registros de desplazamiento.



YouTube - Publik+Reloj+EEPROM

Logicamente aumenta el numero de LEDs o de matrices que vayas a usar.

Saludos


----------



## troyano18 (Jul 7, 2009)

si gracias, pero yo quisiera aumentar segun el modelo que se proporciono con el pic 16f84A en la pagina 1.

gracias de antemano

LAAB


----------



## miguelopez (Jul 7, 2009)

Si vas a aumentar el numero de matrices o de LEDs, el programa del micro cambia tambien.

Saludos


----------



## troyano18 (Jul 7, 2009)

gracias por responder, yo digo que tu usas el pic 16f877A pero yo necesito usar el pic16f84A y como en la pagina 1 postearon para una matriz 10x7 queria ampliarla pero con esa base. No se si me podrias ayudar.


Gracias de antemano

LAAB


----------



## miguelopez (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola.

Yo uso el 16F873A. Si el lenguaje de programacion es C te puedo ayudar, si es en ASM no, ya que no se mucho de ese lenguaje.


----------



## emiajleugim (Jul 8, 2009)

Si me tienen un poquito de paciencia mañana aprovecho de enviar lo que me piden, ya que es feriado y no trabajo. . . Gracias 

                                                                                                        emiajleugim


----------



## emiajleugim (Jul 8, 2009)

Aqui está parte de lo que hice y les puedo asegurar que funciona, pero por favor changos, si les interesa trabajemos juntos porque tengo varios proyectos de letreros. . . Aquí está el circuito en proteus 7 - 2, con el hex para ejecutarlo y el asm si quieren estudiarlo. . .      emiajleugim


----------



## orjurose (Sep 15, 2009)

hola a todos los que estan en este foro.
yo estuve intentando hacer una matriz de 5 x 5 hace tiempo y medio logre hacer algo, entiendo la logica de la matriz y quiero seguir con este proyecto. solo se programar en asm con unas macros que tengo y estoy estudiando assembler, pero voy a estudiar todos los diseños que estan aca y en lo que pueda ayudar ahi estare.
y quisiera saber si el diseño de proteus se puede montar tal cual en la vida real. (yo se que la parte del pic no, por que necesita su cristal y demas)
grax


----------



## chiquilla (Oct 20, 2009)

hola chicos he leido sus trabajos y son muy interesantes. a mi me gustaria hacer uno pero de 4x4. tambien usaria el pic 16f84A supongo. quiero empezar con uno pequeño de 16 leds. me echarian la mano con esa matriz de 4x4? 

gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 22, 2009)

4x4? se me hace demasiado chico.... el mas pequeño para que puedas ver algo interesante (letras o dibujos) creo que seria uno de 5x7 (tamaño estandar de una letra), pero como los micros traen memorias de 8 bit entonces recomendaria mas irlo haciendo en multiplos de 8 (8x8, 8x16, 8x32, 16x16,etc) al fin y al cabo el proceso siempre es el mismo.. solo se van añadiendo etapas y se incrementan las variables usadas...


----------



## chiquilla (Oct 22, 2009)

gracias chico 3001!

intentare hacer algo mas grande, ese que tu comentas esta interesante. voy a tratar de entender el codigo en el ensamblador. yo pensaba hacer una matriz de leds y ver el corrimiento hacia la derecha o izquierda o ambas combinaciones.

por ejemplo empezar en la posicion 1 de la matriz y terminar en la posicion 16 de la misma.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 23, 2009)

Puedes ir revisando este link:

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Funcionamiento_de_una_matriz_de_LEDs


----------



## jhoser (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola a todos muy buen trabajo el q llevan a cabo en este foro!    tengo una pregunta, como controlo una matriz de fila = catodo y columna = anodo?? porque vi comunmente se usan en este tipo de proyectos matrices de fila=anodo y columna = catodo. Que pasa con el .asm en este caso??que variaciones presenta??








bueno espero sus respuestas, gracias de antemano!


----------



## haroldd (Nov 7, 2009)

hoola a todos no se si a alguien le interesa  un poderoso cambio  yo tengo un letrero programable por PC, es de 7 *50 tiene figuras y una capacidad de 4000 caracteres y de velocidad regulable ,,,pero si alguien lo tiene por teclado seria buenisimo  lesdejo mi correo  xxxxxxxx@


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola, quisiera que me ayudaran, como puedo hacer que aparezca una letra tras otra en una sola matriz de 7x5.
Necesito una idea para poder hacer mi código, lo tengo programado en Assembler, no entiendo otros codigos, por favor espero su aporte.
Uso el 16f84A y 74HC164

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## luchex (Dic 8, 2009)

emiajleugim  hola! simule la matriz de 30 x7 me parecio interesante armarlo , ahora toy en eso , pero creo que parpadea mucho , con que valor de crystal lo armastes , 4mhz , o 1mhz ,. toy muy interesado en esto ,  gracias , y ta chevere tu programa


----------



## calin1 (Mar 16, 2010)

hola a todos este foro esta excelente gracias por sus aportes gracias *emiajleugim*


----------



## eatoh (May 8, 2010)

Gracias a todos, es una exelente ayuda


----------



## elberto (May 16, 2010)

hola a todos espero que esten bien cuando lean este mensaje.
mi nombre es elberto soy tecnico en electronica y soy nuevo en esto de las matris de led's y me gustaria con el respeto que todos se merecen, que me ayudasen a programar un pic, he estado haciendo algunos experimentos pero lo unico que he logrado es que me muestre una sla letra al tiempo y me gustaria, y creanme, solo por aprender como carrisos le hago para que se me muevan, la verdad he investigado por intenet pero eso es lo que he logrado hasta ahora, les agradezco y si es posible regalenme un link para poder trabajar con el proteus sin mas un amigo mas


----------



## Chico3001 (May 16, 2010)

El proceso es muy simple.... ya lograste mostrar una letra en tu matriz, ahora solo tienes que configurar un contador para que esa letra se mantenga un x tiempo, terminado ese tiempo necesitas poner otra letra (o la misma letra ligeramente movida) y volver a activar el contador, y asi sucesivamente para ir logrando la animación

Como mover la letra es otra historia y para ayudarte necesitamos conocer el programa y el circuito ya que ese tipo de cosas depende mucho de como estes manejando el algoritmo de colocacion de letras, usualmente solo es ir rotando los datos en la memoria RAM


----------



## reyvilla (May 16, 2010)

Hola, felicitaciones de verdad por el proyecto de la matriz, primero me gustaría hacer un aporte a lo mejor no muy importante pero con el que empece en el mundo de las matrices es un circuito igualmente en proteus el cual esta compuesto por un 16f628 por evitar el cristal y por memoria, de 7x40 en total son 8 matrices de las cuales solo estoy iluminando una sola con la letra A y B, el lenguaje que utilizo es el del picbasic pro me gustaría si me pueden echar una mano de como hacer el programa para escribir y desplazar en las matrices. Dentro del archivo rar hay varios proyectos de matrices son experimentos esta incluido el archivo .bas del programa que hice y aparte hay un archivo en power point con el que me ayudaba hacer las letras.

bueno muchas gracias de antemano saludos...


----------



## elberto (May 17, 2010)

muchas gracias a todos los que quieren ayudarme se que en algun momento podre devolver el favor.
el programa que estoy utilizando es el picbasic o pic simulator es el mismo adjunto una imagen  del programa que he alcansado les agradezco cualquier  modificacion que me pueda a yudar a que las letra corran solo necesito correr una pocas letras tres para ser mas exacto gracias de ante mano


----------



## 1jabato1 (May 17, 2010)

Adjunto una matriz de 7x32 sin acabar(como casi todos mis proyectos),en  basic de Pic Simulador Ide,por si le sirve a alguien.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TauQLpDLtNo&feature=channel


Saludos¡¡

Javi.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 18, 2010)

Te ha quedado buenisimo


----------



## adrian_x (Jun 16, 2010)

hola a todos..soy nuevo en esto de matriz pero estoy estudiando para poder saber mas...
ya hice un circuito de los que pusieron en este foro y saque todo el abecedario.

pero tengo una duda con el proteus...la matriz de 5x7 que hay sale ¿como se puede construir?
he tratado de ver algunos circuitos pero no me resulta...

si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria ^^


----------



## tibirojas (Jul 11, 2010)

hola buenas noches necesito urgentemente cualquier ayuda para la construccion y codificacion de un mini publick


----------



## chekoupp (Jul 20, 2010)

hola soy nuevo en esta paguina y gracias por subir la mtriz de leds en relidad voi en la universisdad de pachuca y espero pasarles un reloj mundial que y hice yo pero alguien podria decirme como subo mis archivos

gracias por la mtariz esta muy buena espero pasale mi reloj mundial que hice xon un display y un teclado matricial


----------



## gluco (Oct 14, 2010)

adrian_x dijo:


> hola a todos..soy nuevo en esto de matriz pero estoy estudiando para poder saber mas...
> ya hice un circuito de los que pusieron en este foro y saque todo el abecedario.
> 
> pero tengo una duda con el proteus...la matriz de 5x7 que hay sale ¿como se puede construir?
> ...



AIII  si tu sabes   poquito yo tengo las puas  ganas  me podii enseñaarr  debe  ser interesante  hacer un mini letrero luminsoo  el cual  pueda  tener letras q  pasen d eun lado a otro q se  yoo  me  gustaria  saber  si me puedes  ayudarrr =)


----------



## Alhayn21 (Nov 12, 2010)

emiajleugim dijo:


> Aqui está parte de lo que hice y les puedo asegurar que funciona, pero por favor changos, si les interesa trabajemos juntos porque tengo varios proyectos de letreros. . . Aquí está el circuito en proteus 7 - 2, con el hex para ejecutarlo y el asm si quieren estudiarlo. . .      emiajleugim



Hola =) me encanto tu matriz con el mensaje de bienvenidos a empresa general..... tengo un proyecto en el cual solo quiero que salga "ITSPR" solo esas 5 letras desplazandose como el tuyo, y me gustaria saber si me puedes ayudar ya que yo soy un poco nuevo en esto y no le entiendo mucho a tu codigo juju... es decir, algun tutorial, codigo, asesoria, etc.... lo que sea con lo que me puedas apoyar pues te lo agadeceria muchisisimo =D de antemano gracias por todo  o cualquiera que me pueda ayudar, es muy bien recibida la ayuda


----------



## vaco_802808 (Dic 28, 2010)

hola a todos tengo funcionando mi letrero  8x 64 con letras fijas, quiero hacerle desplazar estas letras favor ayudenme adjunto los archivos,  estoy usando pic simulator ide ayudenme con un ejemplo, desde ya gracias por la ayuda


----------



## yager (Ene 3, 2011)

hola ,necesito de su gran ayuda amigos resulta que vi en una web una matriz 7X40 y lo probe en proteus y arme luego el circuito el panel de leds,etc ,pero a ultimo momento perdi el codigo hex para el pic ,resulta que el sito web ya no existe,pido encarecidamente si alguien lo tuviera por favor, la idea original del proyecto es una matriz 5X24  Jose Pino (http://Josepino.com) y que luego la modifico Marcos Aguilar(http://mksdgo.homelinux.com) para una matriz 7X40 ,si talves supiera assembler para tratar de modificarlo solo se un poco de pbp, gracias anticipadas


----------



## haroldd (Feb 27, 2011)

hoola amigos  les cuento q tengo una matriz de led con sus efectitos y todo  es con un Atmel 89c52 y una memoria EEprom 28c64 y se programa con la Pc pero llegando el momento solo su programa solo detecta el circuito q es parecido al quemador de memorias atmel de 28c64, y al mandar los datos  no  envía,si alguien conose  el problema es un letrero q tiene 8x64 columnas, si alguien sabe  le dejo mi correo *[los correos electronicos estan prohibidos]* ,bueno  tratare de subir   el circuito


----------



## phavlo (Feb 27, 2011)

> le dejo mi correo



haroldd, no dejes tu correo en ningun tema, va en contra de las reglas del foro..

saludos


----------



## 1119677 (May 8, 2011)

emiajleugim dijo:


> Aqui está parte de lo que hice y les puedo asegurar que funciona, pero por favor changos, si les interesa trabajemos juntos porque tengo varios proyectos de letreros. . . Aquí está el circuito en proteus 7 - 2, con el hex para ejecutarlo y el asm si quieren estudiarlo. . .      emiajleugim



emiajleugim... me puedes pasar por favor el asm completo y el asm de los subprogramas  a los que llamas...,,, espero tu aporte con muchisimas ansias...

saludos ... te lo agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## raton86 (Sep 14, 2011)

alguien sabe si hay integrados que puedan trabajar con matrices y pics al mismo tiempo sin necesidad de utilizar integrados de registro??? gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 14, 2011)

No existen, forzosamente necesitas programar un PIC o un CPLD...


----------



## raton86 (Sep 14, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> No existen, forzosamente necesitas programar un PIC o un CPLD...



gracias amigo por la respuesta.. pero en este caso estoy utilizando una matriz de 16*16 RG y los pines del micro no me alcanzan para realizar esta programacion .. 

tu me podrias dar algunas ideas y si tienes enlaces o planos que pueda utilizar para el manejo de esta matriz.. gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 14, 2011)

Por favor usa el buscador del foro, encontraras mucha informacion util....

Gracias...


----------



## GIOSYS (Sep 15, 2011)

Hola a todos los de este tema, no lei todos los post porque son muchos pero les dejo mi aportacion:  para hacer matrices de leds lo mejor es usar CI´s drive que sean serie UCN5810 al 32 (se pueden conectar en cascada) y no paralelos, de esta forma cualquier pic de el tamaño que sea podra trabajar la cantidad de leds que sean, lo de mas es un simple algoritmo y memoria suficiente, dependiendo de el tamaño de la matriz y de los datos a presentar etc.

Asi en un Pic pueden usar el puerto RB por ejemplo para conectar 7 leds de forma directa y multiplexar el resto de la matriz con los drive ejem: 7x64 (usando dos drives 5832) en esta matriz se pueden visualizar hasta diez caracteres de 5x7 tomando en cuenta que hay que dejar un led de separacion por letra serian de 6x7, con esta configuracion de hardware, el algoritmo para hacer el corrimiento de letras seria bastante facil ya que solo tienen que ir incrementando el apuntador donde inicia su banco de datos que se visualiza en el display.


----------



## betinhopava (Sep 24, 2011)

Preciso de ajuda para programar uma matriz de led 5x7 com um pic 16f877 codigo assembly


----------



## ramor (Oct 30, 2011)

prueba esta se puede programa con teclado numerico


----------

